# do you think this kind of enclosure would work?



## Jer723 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey guys. im going to start working on a new huge tegu encloure thats about 10X10 in my room. for my red tegu and my b/w once it gets older. and me and my dad thought of a greatt idea! to understand our design you would have to watch the video of rick in the link below.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5mvOpCnvI&feature=PlayList&p=2E8540EAA7152BC3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5mvOpC ... L&index=15</a><!-- m -->

our design is that we use the same kind of material that rick has used on his enclosure. the metal paneling that tegus cannot climb. then use that material as a 10X10 border around the enclosure. and seal a plastic panel on the bottom to lay the mulch on and to keep ther mulch moist. we would be building this enclosure into my closet wich is about 6X3 on the inside. where the tegus will be able to bask. but this is all very complex what im saying so i will cut to the chase. i want to build an open tegu pen as seen in the video but in my room. that way the tegus have tons of free roam, space. would this work? an open tegu pen? built into my room? it seems like a great idea to me. it would be cheap. and easy to make. my only concern is humidity but im sure there are ways to solve that. and the reason i wouldnt be able to make the pen outside is because i live in a really residential area in ct and it gets real cold. but just tell me what you think. thank you for reading this and please let me know your thoughts! thanks in advance!

Jerry


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 25, 2009)

Go for it man! I never tire of seeing that video, those tegus are like lap dogs.

You have a great dad, willing to help you explore your herp desires.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks jefroka. anybody else have ANY input. any thing i should improve with my design. BUMP!


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 26, 2009)

Just be sure to line the bottom really well so its cleanable, heck, if you really want to go all out add a drain in the floor. 

If you keep it clean, I don't see how it wouldn't work. Humidity may be a challenge, but you can work that out somehow, I'm sure.


...Jefroka


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 27, 2009)

It can work,ive got something like that outside.the aluminum sheeting is sharp though so be carefull not to cut yourself and make sure it sits flush with the floor so your gu wont cut himself trying to dig under it.you could use foam insulation (made for pipes) cut it in half and line the sharp edges with the foam.(most have adhesive on the inside so it will stick) Also if the humidity gets low you might try covering part of the top with a tarp or clear plastic. good luck! i think your tegu will love it.


----------

